# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Resumen Ebook gratis "Piscicultura en pequeñas empresas y su análisis financiero en Excell"

## Mpineda

Hola comunidad AgroForum! Esta vez he subido un resumen (pues el ebook completo es más grande que lo permitido) de mi ebook "Piscicultura en micro,  pequeñas y medianas empresas de piscicultura y cómo calcular análisis financiero en Excel".  El documento esta pensado para apoyar a quienes estén interesados en iniciar un proyecto piscícola o ampliar uno ya existente empleando un procedimiento fácil y rápido para analizar su rentabilidad. Todo lo que se quiere hacer bien requiere un mínimo de esfuerzo y en este ebook-resumen encontrarán información de valor para ahorrarse mucho tiempo y dinero para estimar si la rentabilidad de su proyecto de peces es aceptable. Les animo a descargarlo, estudiarlo y hacerme saber sus comentarios y consultas. En los próximos documentos abordaremos diversos temas como alimentación, sanidad, crianza y cultivo de peces. Agradecemos a Bruno por proporcionarnos este espacio. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Mynor PinedaTemas similares: Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem" "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Conferencia Magistral: " "El futuro de la agricultura peruana y su competitividad"

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Gracias Mynor por tu aporte... 
Estoy seguro que vas a recibir comentarios sobre tu trabajo, y ten en cuenta que puedes publicar hasta 5 pdf  (o archivos adjuntos) por mensaje. Como te expliqué por correo, el asunto está en partir todo el documento en varios archivos que no pesen más de 1 MB cada uno, y así vas a poder publicar todos documentos que quieras. 
El tema de la piscicultura el Perú tiene mucho por dónde crecer, así que espero que este hilo sirva para intercambiar información importante sobre el tema. 
¡Suerte, gracias por el aporte y saludos!

----------


## carlos.1

hola muchas gracias por tu aporte , lo estoy descargando ya , cualquier duda le escribo por aqui ,   actualmente me encuentro en un proyecto agricultor y quiero ver que tan factible es montar una piscicultura , tengo un terreno con rio traviesa y estos formaron unos pequeños lagos como de 3 metros por 2 , por que se me ocurrio que quedaria bien aunque sea una piscina de cria de pequeñas especies como aledines de truvha o quien sabe , aun sigo en anteproyecto ...

----------

